# Flat Bands



## N1YDP (Dec 3, 2012)

are the latex stretch bands you get at walmart the same as thera bands.i ask becuase i have some.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thera-band is a brand as I'm sure your aware of already. There are other exercise bands out there that do just fine for our hobby. Best thing
to do is experiment, cut your own and see how they perform for you. Thera band comes in different colours with different resistances.
Thera band is a very good quality band and that's why you will see a lot of people on here who use it.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

The golds gym are good, def double tapered red and blues. Good for heavy ammo


----------



## Hunter69 (Jun 23, 2011)

I use the red Asda / walmart excercise bands double at around 230mm to 250mm before adding pouch they are tapered 22mm to 17mm and are pretty much on parr with thera gold of same dimentions, in fact these seem faster and under a test I saw on youtube were very much similar fps to the tbg.....

I have used this set up and taken wood pigeon, grey squirrel and rabbits no problem with a 9.5mm / .38cal lead...

I found the yellow useless unless using 3 to 4 layers and the blue seemed ok but a slightly heavier pull similar to the thera gold but was'nt that pleased with the blue either but the red seemed to perform the best in my opinion.

Hope that helped,

Deano


----------

